

Mass-syndication and angel financing across the Atlantic? - drivingsouth
http://periferi.co/

======
drivingsouth
European startups could benefit from angel financing through mass-syndication
involving angels from both sides of the Atlantic, and into some extent vice-
versa.

What do you think? Would it be possible, interesting? Let the discussion flow
here or on <http://periferi.co>

